# Diablo 3-Verkaufszahlen: Analysten prognostizieren 5 Millionen verkaufte Exemplare ein Jahr nach Release



## TheKhoaNguyen (16. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3-Verkaufszahlen: Analysten prognostizieren 5 Millionen verkaufte Exemplare ein Jahr nach Release* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3-Verkaufszahlen: Analysten prognostizieren 5 Millionen verkaufte Exemplare ein Jahr nach Release


----------



## DrProof (16. März 2012)

Ich prognostiziere das Diablo 3 erst in 10 Jahren einen Nachfolger erhält, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. März 2012)

"Nur" 5 Mio. ??? Da waren die Analysten ja dieses Mal sehr zurückhaltend mit ihrer Prognose. Ich erinnere mal an StarCraft 2, da haben sich über 1,5 Mio. Exemplare innerhalb von 48 Stunden (!) verkauft.


----------



## prophecy2k (16. März 2012)

Wer braucht eigentlich diese Analysten? Wenn sie richtig liegen... schön... wenn nicht, tjo, dann werden sie trotzdem bezahlt. Die paar Zahlen kann man sich auch aus den Fingern ziehen, indem man die Absatzzahlen der anderen (Blizzard-)Spiele kurz vergleicht.


----------



## DiePoente (16. März 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Nur" 5 Mio. ??? Da waren die Analysten ja dieses Mal sehr zurückhaltend mit ihrer Prognose. Ich erinnere mal an StarCraft 2, da haben sich über 1,5 Mio. Exemplare innerhalb von 48 Stunden (!) verkauft.


 Und das für ein PC-Only Spiel.


----------



## Cromox (16. März 2012)

Ich prognostiziere für diesen Samstag Lottozahlen zwischen 1 und 49.


----------



## MaLic3 (16. März 2012)

Draussen ist's kälter als Nachts und mit dem Fahrrad ist es weiter als über den Berg^^

Und Diablo interessiert ja mal gar nicht mehr........


----------



## Rod86 (16. März 2012)

was die anal-ysten mal wieder so proktologizieren..


----------



## springenderBusch (16. März 2012)

Legt dieses Gesindel Tarotkarten, oder was ?

Was haben solche Voraussagen mit der Realität zu tun ?
An welchen Daten werden diese festgemacht ?
Bekommen solche Leute wirklich Geld für so einen Quatsch und welcher Trottel bezahlt dann dafür.
Geht es bei diesen Aussagen nur darum den Aktienkurs zu treiben, damit dann das eigene Aktienportfolio bestmöglichst verkauft werden kann, oder was ?
Woher wollen die wissen ob ich das Spiel kaufe ?
Anhand des Betainteresses der Hardcorediablospieler wird auf die Masse verallgemeinert, oder wie ?
Mit welchen mathematischen Gesetzen wird da gearbeitet ?
Absolut theoretischer Börsenschwachsinn hoch zehn, weit weit weg von der echten Welt !!!

Volker Pispers http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdYqwvKc4WQ


----------



## Zerth (16. März 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Nur" 5 Mio. ??? Da waren die Analysten ja dieses Mal sehr zurückhaltend mit ihrer Prognose. Ich erinnere mal an StarCraft 2, da haben sich über 1,5 Mio. Exemplare innerhalb von 48 Stunden (!) verkauft.


 Das wird bei D3 auch passieren. Die, die seit 10 Jahren auf den Nachfolger warten, kaufen es sich sowieso in der ersten Woche. 

Ich finds gut. Macht mir Geld plz


----------



## Metalhawk (16. März 2012)

Die Wissenschaft hat festgestellt das Schokolade fett enthält...

Nein im Ernst da sind echte Profis am Werk ich weiß wie das läuft. Die nehmen einen Zettel schreiben die Vorbestellungen bei Amazon drauf und schmeißen das Ding zusammen mit einer El Rune, Wirts Bein und einem Stadtportalfolianten in den Horadrimwürfel. Dann wird mit der Maus draufgedrückt und *pling* stehen auf dem Zettel plötzlich die D3 Verkaufszahlen.
Ist auch völlig Wurst ob Blizzard den release versaut oder in der Zeit was anderes erscheint, es werden in einem Jahr genausoviele Spiele verkauft wie auf dem Zettel stehen. Cool oder ?


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. März 2012)

MaLic3 schrieb:


> Und Diablo interessiert ja mal gar nicht mehr........


 
Sagt wer? Dich interessierts vlt. nicht, okay. Aber millionen andere.


----------



## Malifurion (16. März 2012)

Hm also meines Wissens nach hat sich Diablo 2 rund 18 mio. mal verkauft. Wenn sie das toppen können - nicht schlecht. Mal abwarten. CE ist schon lange vorbestellt, aber bin nach wie vor skeptisch und warte bis zum Schluss ob ichs dann wirklich kaufe. Diablo ist eben nicht irgendein Spiel das man so einfach entwickelt. Da ist sehr viel Erwartung mit dabei.


----------



## Worrel (16. März 2012)

MaLic3 schrieb:


> Und Diablo interessiert ja mal gar nicht mehr........


 Scheinbar interessiert es dich immerhin genug, um dich zu veranlassen, die Leute, die in diesen Thread schauen mit deinem geäußerten Desinteresse zu belustigen.

Wer diese Analysten beaufragt/bezahlt, erschließt sich mir ebenfalls nicht. Die einzigen, die sinnvoll geschätzte Zahlen derart interessieren könnte, wären ja Blizzard selbst - bloß:

Die haben ja schwarz auf weiß, wie viele Vorbestellungen (DL via Battle Net) und Jahrespässe es gibt.
Und sie können mit einer simplen Datenbankabfrage feststellen, wie viele Accounts momentan im offiziellen D3 Forum aktiv sind und das mit den Zahlen pre-Release SC2 im SC2 Forum vergleichen. Das dürfte eine einigermassen sinnvolle Zahlenangabe ergeben.


----------



## slaindevil (16. März 2012)

Sack voll Reis: Analysten prognostizieren 7 umgefallene Säcke voll Reis in der Region China zwei Tage nach dem Post dieser Meldung


----------



## Critmaster85 (16. Mai 2012)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Hm also meines Wissens nach hat sich Diablo 2 rund 18 mio. mal verkauft. Wenn sie das toppen können - nicht schlecht. Mal abwarten. CE ist schon lange vorbestellt, aber bin nach wie vor skeptisch und warte bis zum Schluss ob ichs dann wirklich kaufe. Diablo ist eben nicht irgendein Spiel das man so einfach entwickelt. Da ist sehr viel Erwartung mit dabei.


 
sind grade mal 5,6 Mio gewesen
Modern Warfare 2 überholt Diablo II | DerWesten 
stand 2009
glaube nicht das es mittlerweile viel mehr geworden ist, es sei den man würde jetzt die co.edition dazuzählen wo D2 aufm stick mit geliefert wird


----------



## Vordack (16. Mai 2012)

Bei 4 Millionen Vorbestellern nur 5 Millionen Verkäufe? Die sollten Diablo3 mal analysieren und nicht so einen Dummfug posten. Da fehlen noch ein paar Millionen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Mai 2012)

Critmaster85 schrieb:


> sind grade mal 5,6 Mio gewesen
> Modern Warfare 2 überholt Diablo II | DerWesten
> stand 2009
> glaube nicht das es mittlerweile viel mehr geworden ist, es sei den man würde jetzt die co.edition dazuzählen wo D2 aufm stick mit geliefert wird


Dein Link vermischt allerdings Verkäufe diverser Platformen. Letztendlich wäre es interessanter ob sich MW2 auch (!) für dem PC besser verkauft hat als D2 (was ich widerum stark bezweifle).


----------

